# I want to start a 29g African Cichlid tank.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm thinking a little troupe, out of which there are likely to be at least one breeding pair, all of one species, or a two-species tank (if someone has some suggestions that would work in 29g). Mostly I want babies. Babies, babies, babies.

I've never kept any african cichlids. I've had Curviceps Laetarens (S.A.), Angels, but no other Cichlids.

My criteria are: Extremely hardy, can do well in Toronto water (no R.O.) with just water changes, and easily breed. I want to observe that mouth-breeding stuff that everybody goes nuts about. Cute and colorful are nice as "also haves" but what I want is a fascinating introduction to something African and Cichlid. I don't intend to keep anybody else in this tank, unless someone suggests a nice combination that works better than just a single-species.

What should I get? I am in the planning stages. I have the tank, but it is completely empty. From what I've read in this forum so far, a Malawi Mbuna tank sounds like fun, and Yellow Labs are GORGEOUS. If they're easy to breed, and I could have me a 29g with one breeding pair of those, and some other bright and beautiful Mbuna cuties, that would do the trick. Thoughts?

W


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to breed a speices only tank with the male and female are your best bet. If you have others in there they will just be eaten. Yellow labs are nice . if your going to buy a pair get them from a breeder so you know youll get a male and female. They all look the same. Pat.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

If you are looking for something that requires very little work the Convicts are a great fish. I have 5 now and myself and my fiancee especially love them. They get loong flowing fins and gorgeous colors as they age. They also breed like nothing else. Its incredible to watch. Just a suggestion.


----------

